# Creamed Honey and fermentation?



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

We are having this exact discussion over in my thread about some creamed honey I had separated
into thin creamed and liquid honey. The last post suggested storing it below 52 deg. to stop any growth
and spoilage as specified by Dice. As far as 19% goes, apparently when honey crystalizes it releases 
moisture so the total moisture content goes up, as expected. So what I have done was to move as much
as would fit into my spare refrigerator. I'll see what happens next.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

19% moisture is rather high risk for fermentation when it starts to crystalize unless it has been heated to permanently neutralize the yeast contained. Holding it at 52 F. or colder will keep the yeast from becoming active but it does not destroy the yeast. Search out Bob Binnie youtube on fermenting honey for some good info from someone who has been there and done that on a big scale. There is probably a higher count of bad advice on forums about creamed and fermenting honey than there is valid info.


----------

